# Which diesel car to get?



## positivenote (2 Oct 2006)

HI all, this post is two fold...
First up, does anyone know anyone who car tow a car across dublin (clonee to tallaght) and what price approx it would cost?

Secondly, im in the market for a new used car, i drive close to 100 miles a day on motorways and have approx 11k to spend. I have been told to go with a deisel but am ignorant as to what cars are suited for doing this kind of millage... can anybody give me any advice  on what i should be looking for... in a dream world it would be a bmw 320d for no other reason than they'er beautiful 

thanks in advance


----------



## Frank (3 Oct 2006)

Have a look at www.carzone.ie 

Go to used cars and advanced search.

You can specify max price oldest fuel type etc.

I have a 2001 passat sport tdi 130 bhp 6 speed.
Commute from arklow to tallaght so same sort of miles.

Very comfy loads of power 600 plus miles per tank.

On towing a car from Clonee to tallaght. buy a tow rope and get a mate to give a dig out. As long as you take it easy and dont' go during rush hour you should be grand.

Price = rope and a few pints for obliging mate.


----------



## joeysully (3 Oct 2006)

Frank said:


> On towing a car from Clonee to tallaght. buy a tow rope and get a mate to give a dig out. As long as you take it easy and dont' go during rush hour you should be grand.
> 
> Price = rope and a few pints for obliging mate.


 

Sorry to but in with another question but i have recently heard that towing a car with another car with a rope can now get you points on your licence. i dont really believe it there is a lot of talk lately about what will get you points and what wont. does anybody know for fact if you can tow another car?? not a van`!

Also another story - To legally be allow ed to tow a double axel or more trailer one need to have a 4 wheel drive ????


----------



## demoivre (3 Oct 2006)

joeysully said:


> Sorry to but in with another question but i have recently heard that towing a car with another car with a rope can now get you points on your licence. i dont really believe it there is a lot of talk lately about what will get you points and what wont. does anybody know for fact if you can tow another car?? not a van`!
> 
> Also another story - To legally be allow ed to tow a double axel or more trailer one need to have a 4 wheel drive ????



You will get penalty points for these offences. No mention of towing in it's own right but I could see how it could come under some of the other headings if the guard didn't like you !


----------



## NevJudeLuke (4 Oct 2006)

You should def get a diesel, it'll save you loads in the long run and you should pick up a pretty nifty one for 11k. 

Dont go near a Renault Laguna! I've just blown the Turbo in mine at a cost of €600! I was lucky I could have creamed the engine in the process! Common fault with all the Diesel Lagunas.

I would seriously consider VW Passat! Great comfortable car.


----------



## positivenote (5 Oct 2006)

thanks for the advice,
any other recomendation on whats the best diesel for in or around my budget, i'd love a golf or 320d bmw  but any around that price have huge millage... close to and over 70-80k...
all advice of pros and cons are welcomed...


----------



## SteelBlue05 (5 Oct 2006)

Skoda Octavia... good value, very economical, reliable, plenty of power in the 1.9 TDI....


----------



## conor_mc (5 Oct 2006)

Mondeo 2.0 TD is another option. For 11k you should be able to get a decent '01 115 bhp with less than 80k miles. Don't go for a 90bhp, they're sluggish enough.

Octavia and Passt you can't really go wrong with either, just make sure the timing belt was done at 60k. And again, go for the 110/130 bhp models if at all possible.


----------



## UpTheBanner (6 Oct 2006)

Avensis and Mazda6 are also decent for diesel engines.


----------



## howareya (10 Oct 2006)

Stay clear of Renault, Citroen. BMW are great car but notorious for breaking down although i agree 320 is a gorgeous car and i wouldn't mind owning one.

I think the way to go is VW. The Passat is a nice big comfortable car. Fairly reliable. If you don't want a big car i'd go for the golf. they are a lovely car. Very Reliable. 
Theres mothing wrong with the skoda only i think they are a bit light and just don't give out that "cool" image. They are well within your budget though.

Good luck


----------



## 3ps (10 Oct 2006)

so a BMW is unreliable and a Golf isn't........ I always thought it was the other way around!!


----------

